# Impire



## jimmyjump (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin heute zufällig auf das Spiel Impire gestoßen

http://www.amazon.de/Paradox-Interactive-Impire-PC/dp/B009X6U7XC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359361455&sr=8-1


weiß jemand ob es für das Spiel einen Multiplayer gibt über Internet fand Dungeonkeeper damals schon ziemlich gut und erwarte viel von dem Spiel

Gruß
JimmyJump


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Januar 2013)

Ja hat es.

Zum einen gibt es Google und zum anderen steht es bei Amazon in der Produktbeschreibung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2013)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass man den Thread so ein bisschen für allgemeines zu dem Spiel macht, damit er noch nen Mehrwert kriegt.

Weiß jemand schon, dass er es sich zulegen wird? Ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen und vielleicht findet sich ja jemand für ein bisschen MP. :-)


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2013)

Ohne einen Test gelesen oder eine Demo gespielt zu haben werde ich da ganz sicher kein Geld investieren.


----------

